# Help - Icr cream scoop ruined in dishwasher



## helenbarnett1963 (Mar 27, 2007)

hope some of you all-knowing tuggers can help me with this problem.

We have an ice cream scoop, not just any ice cream scoop but a genuine shiny amuinium Ben & Jerrys one, bought by my kids on our first visit to the B&Js factory in Vermont back in the days (5 years ago) when you couldn't buy B&Js ice cream here on the Isle of Man.  It has virtually achieved 'family heirloom' status and is washed lovingly by hand after after each use and replaced in its original box.

Until yesterday that is....when I came home from work to find my cleaning lady had helpfully put it in the dishwasher despite me leaving it for handwashing with the wine glasses.   It is now all dull and covered in black residue - guess it got oxidised by the hot water and chemicals.

Is there any way to clean it to remove the black stuff?  I tried soap and water but all it did was make the cloth black and the scoop is no better.

Will I ever get the shine back or will it remain dull for ever?

We won't be back in VT until next year, though I guess I could probably order a new one via the internet, for a price.
However, I would really like to restore the 'original' one as much as possible.

many thanks for any suggestions!

Helen


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 27, 2007)

Could start with a fine steel wool and go to courser if it's not cutting it before finishing with fine. Or there are aluminum polishes for automotive wheels. Found a product called Blackfire which has a course cutting compound and then a fine polishing compound on the 'net. As long as it's not deeply pitted I think you should be ok. Others may have better answers but if not hope this helps.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 27, 2007)

Aluminum and dishwasher powders do not mix as you found out. I use SOS (a soap infused steel wool pad available in the USA). If you don't have that, I'm sure you have something similar. I find it in the section of the market near the dishwashing supplies. This should work unless there was some sort of coating on the scoop that was etched or washed off by the chemicals.


----------



## PeterS (Mar 27, 2007)

Helen,

If all else fails....

They sell them by mail...

http://store.benjerry.com/benjerperice.html

You can slip it in place of the other and tell them it took you hours of polishing..... no one would have to know the real story.

Pete


----------



## wackymother (Mar 27, 2007)

How did you know not to put it in the dishwasher all this time? I would have been tossing that scoop in without thinking about it! Did it say "not dishwasher safe" on the box?


----------



## bigrick (Mar 28, 2007)

If the black stuff doesn't come off with scrubbing and doesn't come off when scooping ice cream, what's the problem?


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Mar 28, 2007)

*many thanks for all the replies*

wacky mother,
it says 'not d/w safe' on the box - and I remember when my mum bought her first d/w many years ago and put her aluminium saucepans in it!

big rick,
the black stuff does come off, all over the cloth, all over your hands and so presumably all over the ice cream - it just didn't seem to get any less when I tried to clean it.  but the main problem is the kids will preceive that its "not all nice and shiny anymore"

anyway,
problem is now partially solved - last night I found an old pack of Brillo Pads (soap infused steel wool pad) at the back of the cupboard.  After an hour or so of hard scrubbing I am now back to something like a proper metal surface.

And next item I visit the supermarket I will try to get some 'silver metal' cleaner which apparently also works on aluminium and may help to restore some shine to it.

if all esle fails, B&Js website shop now has a UK section so I can always get a new one.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad to know that B&J has a UK spot in case you need it. I thought one of us Smugglers ' owners would have to make an emergency buy for you this summer!
Helen, just be VERY careful when you use the silver polish to wash it off entirely, and don't put it in the dishwasher.    :ignore:


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 28, 2007)

And Helen...you know that we Smuggs owners are a tight group.  One post to the Yahoo board....and one would be on its way to you!

Sharon


----------



## bigrick (Mar 29, 2007)

Helen, thanks for explaining the black stuff problems.  

I guess I'm odd.  I just use a big spoon to dish it up.  I haven't needed to an ice cream ball for a cone in a long time.  Last time I filled a cone, I just shaped the ice cream with my big spoon.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 1, 2007)

*tupperware has a great icecream scoop*

My ultimate fave ice cream scooper is from Tupperware.. I think it runs about $12-$15  but its great... I even gave them for Xmas gifts one year.. check it out...


----------



## teachingmyown (Apr 1, 2007)

My Pampered Chef ice cream scoop has a liquid filled handle that uses the heat from the hand to cut through the frozen ice cream...we love it!  It is also not dishwasher safe as (or so we were told) the high temps in the dishwasher would damage the heat transfer capabilities of the inner liquid, as well as make it look tarnished.

I hope that your B&J scoop didn't suffer such a fate.

I can't even leave my scoop sitting with a drop of water on it without expecting a resulting tarnish.  I've given up trying, but at least it doesn't come off...


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Apr 2, 2007)

The same thing happened to my Pampered Chef scoop. My husband disappered into the garage for a few minutes and it was good as new. Before you buy a new one wait a day and I will get back to you after I ask him what he used. :whoopie:


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Apr 2, 2007)

After the steel wool he used "Never Dull" a product for all metals. It can be found at the hardware store. Good Luck
Terrie


----------

